# Looking for a Cockapoo puppy in the South.



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

We hope to get a puppy to join our family mid October- January 
Can anyone recommend a breeder based in the South? We live in Hampshire.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

We live in Exeter ? (not so close maybe) but there are 2 litters who have just been born around here that ive seen? Ready 22nd Oct and 18th November. All black, chocolate boys and girls x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Buying a puppy is a very personal experience .. and for this reason I don't really like to recommend breeders .... 

However you need to choose wisely and do a little research when buying a puppy .. there are some great breeders out there, it is just a matter of finding them and finding one to tick all your boxes .....

I have created a Puppy Buying Guide on My Dogs Life which may help you in your search for your perfect puppy  enjoy your search and please ask if you need any further help ....

Cockapoos are great  you will love owning a cockapoo .. enjoy the forum we are all cockapoo crazy (but nice) on here xxx


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks.
Exeter is a bit far away but we will consider it.
Jojo I have enjoyed looking at your website- thanks.
Where did you get your dog from? Would you recommend the breeders?
It's so hard to know where to start!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I prefer not to recommend any breeders unless I know them and I am 100% happy with their breeding ethics ... also I really think that buying a puppy and liking your breeder is very important, therefore a very personal experience. I hope you understand .. 

Although I am more than happy to help you with any question you may have .. I have many people contacted me via My Dogs Life asking for advice, so please feel free to do so, I will give you open, honest and balanced advice with no preference ... as it is your search not mine  

There is a Puppy Buying Guide on My Dogs Life and my puppy wish list is in JoJo's diary .... 

I would recommend anyone buying a new puppy to think about what they want and to make a wish list ... it really does help .. most of all enjoy your puppy search ... I will want to see your puppy when you choose him or her


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi JoJo- I have emailed you. Did you get my message?
I think we may need to travel a bit further afield but it will be worth it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sequin said:


> Hi JoJo- I have emailed you. Did you get my message?
> I think we may need to travel a bit further afield but it will be worth it.


No sorry .. I don't know how you tried to email me .. but you can either use the contact form on My Dogs Life .. plus I have a new feature called Ask JoJo .. 

I will help you in anyway I can


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks JoJo. I emailed via your website and will try again later.
Appreciate your help!
Have a good evening.


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

News update!
I've met my puppy and will be collecting her in January. So exciting.
She's an apricot beauty from Marley Doodles in Gloucestershire.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news  I hope your puppy is all you wished for   

Oh an apricot poo .... please post pics xxx


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks JoJo.
We are so thrilled.
Will try and work out how to put the photo up.
My daughter took a few with my phone when I was holding the Little Beauty but they aren't very good I'm afraid..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Any picture will do as long as its COCKAPOO !!! ha ha ha 

We love puppy pics on here ... introduce your baby, oops I mean puppy


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi
My eldest son has helped upload the photo next to my name, but it has rotated! Sorry.
Hopefully it gives an idea of what our new puppy looks like. 
x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Sarah! How gorgeous! Which one is yours in the line up? They are so tiny- and grow so quickly.

Meg xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

They look soooo sweet in that pic


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are so small and cute! How exciting!  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooooo, fat furry sausages 

Which one is yours?!

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh such small cute puppies ... sooooo sweet ...


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there, where in Hampshire do you live? Were in Fleet. We had to travel to get our pups, but I see on preloved there is a litter of F1's available in Alresford, Alton in Hampshire, and the advert sounds good ie all the correct checks/tests etc. Typical isn't it as I agree a lot of the breeders seem to be miles away. Anyway I'm glad you've found a pup and keep us posted. I'm sure you'll enjoy this website, there is a lot of very useful info on here, plus the Cockapoo meets are always good fun))


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for your kind comments.
Thriza the breeder sent the sausage pic. I think our little girl is the one on the far left facing downwards, but it is hard to tell!
We are in Winchester, but I know Fleet well.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pleased you went for Thirza - she sounded lovely 

What made you decide on a girl? We've told our breeder that we'd rather decide on the *** of the puppy once they're born as we just can't work out what we want...

I'm veering towards a boy but if I had a boy that marked it would be so stressful as I already have a territorial Bengal cat..

Turi x


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Turi,
I didn't really mind a boy or girl and in the end there were only girls available so I think it was meant to be. I had heard such lovely things about Thirza that getting one of her pups was the most important thing.

How old is your cat? I bet he's a beauty!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

My preference would be to go in with an open mind and let the puppy choose us... 

We have three cats! Bluebell (Blue Burmese), Zulu (Bengal) and Elmo (half Siamese). There are photos of them in a thread called 'Bluebell'. It's no secret that I'm worried about how they'll feel about a new addition...!

Turi x


----------

